# How much does your Chi weigh?



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

I weighed Ruby on my postage scale today and she is 2lbs 5.6oz and she is 9 weeks old.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie - 8 pounds 2 oz - about 6 to 7 years old (needs to lose some more weight)
Gonzo - 5 pounds 15 oz - about 3 years old
Lexxi - 8 pounds - about 6 years old
Billy - 5 pounds 10 oz -18 months old
Tico - 4 pounds 8 oz - about 13 to 15 years old
Smoke - 7 pounds 12 oz - one year old
Pepper - 5 pounds - one year old
Deliliah - 5 pounds 2 oz - about one year old
Twiggy - 2 pounds 15 oz - 2 years old
Isis - 8 pounds 14 oz (chi mix) - about one year old
Marmalade 12 pounds 10 oz (chi mix) - about 5 years old


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion- 6 lbs
Penny- 4lbs 5 months old


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

tulula 4lb almost 2yrs
teddy 3.5 lb 17 weeks


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender weighs 5.5 lb and she's two years old.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She sounds like a healthy girl!

Hope was 1.5lbs. at 9 weeks when we got her.

We got our Ruby at 14 weeks (so I do not know what she weighed at 9 weeks) and she weighed 2lbs. 

Now they are 10 months and 9.5 months and weigh about 3.75lbs.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey is 4 pounds and about 4 months


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody will be 3 years old in September. 

He weighs 5 pounds.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Mia...3ys..7.2 pounds
Bailey...2yrs....9 lbs
Addy....20 mos....5.8 lbs
Lacey...9 mos...2lb 7 oz


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My chihuahuas are all 20 pounds.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Your dogs might not even be 20 pounds if you weighed them all together!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Two weeks ago when I took Amberleah to vet she weighed 2.75 lbs. I am going to weigh her again later.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Your dogs might not even be 20 pounds if you weighed them all together!!


LOL!!! That's what I was thinking!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hmm well...
Britney is 9 and weighs 5 pounds, 5 ounces 
Butter is 6 and 4 pounds 5 ounces
Baylee is 6 months and 3 pounds 2 ounces


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Your dogs might not even be 20 pounds if you weighed them all together!!


Ha ha. Well it depends on who you ask!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

flippedstars said:


> Ha ha. Well it depends on who you ask!


This is true. If someone thinks your dogs are big, can you imagine what they think of others chihuahuas? And yet their presence is still wanted here.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Teddy - 4.5 lbs and 2 years old


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Calista is 6.6lbs and almost 1 year old. She is quite a big chi I think...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> My chihuahuas are all 20 pounds.


NO WAY!! Mine too!









Well except Lulu who is 15lbs...but she's sure to gain another 5lbs at least as she's only 5 months old. hehe


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> NO WAY!! Mine too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :foxes251:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux is 5.1lbs at 14 weeks old


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie is 14 months and she weighs 5 lbs.


----------



## ChiChiBu'sMom (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmm my Chichibu is chubby compared to everyone on here...when she was at the vet a few months ago she weighed 11.5lbs...I dont think she is fat but my vet said to make sure she doesnt get any heavier then that. She isnt really very active like my other dogs who would play all day. I keep saying im gonna start walking her so she doesnt get chubby and I can always use the exercise since ive gained weight which im very upset with my self for. But by the time i get home from work and make dinner for myself and my son and feed the dogs...I sit down and then thats the end of it. Anyone in the Norther NJ area looking for a walkin buddy...me and my chichibu could sure use the walk


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All of mine weigh a lot and are really big. I manipulate my photos and videos so they look smaller than they really are. It's a fun thing that I enjoy, thoroughly. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

MChis said:


> NO WAY!! Mine too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh Heather I was going to be two faced and compliment your Chihuahuas and then PM other people and tell them how huge I think they really are!!! I'm glad you decided to admit it though. :hello1:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This gets more interesting by the second. :lol:


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Max is about 6 pounds now! 

But he's a rescue and we think he might have a bit of Rat terrier in him.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have some PM's from others that I can share should anyone be interested? This will get real real fun!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

TLI said:


> I have some PM's from others that I can share should anyone be interested? This will get real real fun!!!


No, thanks. Been through it once already, don't need to go through it again.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My girls are small to average sized but because I am an OBSESSIVE picture cropper, they always look so big in pics. I know this to be true because people on Facebook will say, "oh, they do not look as small as I thought" when I post pictures and then they always gasp and squeal when they see them in person as they then tell me how much smaller they look in real life. My pics should have a note-Objects in these photos are smaller than they appear! haha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> My girls are small to average sized but because I am an OBSESSIVE picture cropper, they always look so big in pics. I know this to be true because people on Facebook will say, "oh, they do not look as small as I thought" when I post pictures and then they always gasp and squeal when they see them in person as they then tell me how much smaller they look in real life. My pics should have a note-Objects in these photos are smaller than they appear! haha!


Yes, pics make all our chis look bigger.  It really doesn't matter, but a few here enjoy stirring trouble "behind the scenes" and then leaving others to be their fall guy. Had it happen more than once. When the story gets back from the ones at fault, it's quickly turned to someone else. They had no part in it. My comments on size/weight were stemmed from 3 members here. Even though yes, many chis here look bigger than the weights posted. Which really makes no damn difference anyway. The biggest problem is the people here that like to start trouble, then hide.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh. See, I do not think like that nor do I live like that. As a result, it never occurs to me that people are being anything but genuine. Rest assured that I am a drama free (grown up) girl who will not entertain disingenuous antics.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> Oh. See, I do not think like that nor do I live like that. As a result, it never occurs to me that people are being anything but genuine. Rest assured that I am a drama free (grown up) girl who will not entertain disingenuous antics.


This has absolutely nothing to do with you. So no worries on your part. The ones responsible will never come out and admit their part. It's no big deal. This is the reason I left, more than once now.  Easier than dragging anyone else into it, and they lie anyway. So what's the point.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

and my monsters weigh 150 lbs total...VBEG since TLI's are taking the 20lb route...LOL ROTFL and they're the original sized chihuahuas with big heads, big ears, long legs and huge bodies.. I'll play!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not kidding in anyway my 2 are 80 lbs combined : )


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gingersmom said:


> and my monsters weigh 150 lbs total...VBEG since TLI's are taking the 20lb route...LOL ROTFL and they're the original sized chihuahuas with big heads, big ears, long legs and huge bodies.. I'll play!


:lol: :lol: :lol:



mooberry said:


> I'm not kidding in anyway my 2 are 80 lbs combined : )


More to love!!!!! :daisy:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

T I know I am one of the people you're referring to & I certainly don't "hide" behind anything...but the difference is from what you said I don't say anymore behind the scenes than I post openly here.  All I'm guilty of is saying what I think (and I have never deleted any of the replies I've ever posted here which says a lot about what *I* hide).

Karen, I'm an obsessive photo cropper too--always have been. Nothing wrong with that as you can see our babies even better!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buster is 11 months and the vet weighed him last week at 6 and a half pounds he doesnt seem that big hes tall long legs and to me looks skinney although he has a good appetite vet said hes doing great so theirs no complants here


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You know, the thing is...it's not about YOU, T. You have offended people here in the past with your comments about size. You comment about size any chance you get, whether you realize it or not, and you are not always right. My joking comment about my chis all weighing 20 lbs has ZERO to do with YOU and EVERYTHING to do with the fact that size doesn't matter all that much at all. But of course, anything I say MUST be, cuz you're that important in my life...lol. No...nope and no. You need to realize you are not all knowing about size, and understand if you act that way, people aren't going to always love ya, agree with you or hail you as all knowing--because whether you believe it or not, you can come across that way. If you didn't come across that way, there would be no issue. You even have posted your OWN weight here on the forum in the past, its obviously an obsession for you. Newer members won't remember all your size antics but the ones who have been her for awhile do and will. Just accept not everyone is going to agree with you and also accept you might not be right, like the REST of the world does, and you will be sooo much happier. I know, I'm the jerk now, but, someone had to say it, and you already don't like me so hey, might as well be me


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

AND, we off and running. Do we really need to do this again? 

I like seeing what everyone's chis weigh. So many of you all have 4 pound chis. Around here in CA, it's very rare to see one under 6 pounds, let alone 5 pounds. I guess because we have so many of the older style chis, we have the bigger chis with the deer heads. I find it interesting that in England, the chis are so much more to standard then here in the states where the chis first came to. I guess because the breeding pool is so limited?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> AND, we off and running. Do we really need to do this again?
> 
> I like seeing what everyone's chis weigh. So many of you all have 4 pound chis. Around here in CA, it's very rare to see one under 6 pounds, let alone 5 pounds. I guess because we have so many of the older style chis, we have the bigger chis with the deer heads. I find it interesting that in England, the chis are so much more to standard then here in the states where the chis first came to. I guess because the breeding pool is so limited?


No, we don't need to do it again, it is SO stupid! 

Size threads should be fine, but unfortunately in the past they have started arguments and will continue to do so in the future because people place too much importance on size (and no, I am not referring to any specific person as "people"...sad that I have to clarify). 

In England their breeding pool is TINY. Tiny tiny tiny tiny teeny. Their gene pool has essentially been closed for years, so there is a high degree of continuity. There is as much variation in "quality" over in England as there is here, but they look much more similar so that the faults aren't as "noted" if that makes sense. I have friends that show over in England and they all say they see crap in the ring there, too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MChis said:


> T I know I am one of the people you're referring to & I certainly don't "hide" behind anything...but the difference is from what you said I don't say anymore behind the scenes than I post openly here.  All I'm guilty of is saying what I think (and I have never deleted any of the replies I've ever posted here which says a lot about what *I* hide).
> 
> Karen, I'm an obsessive photo cropper too--always have been. Nothing wrong with that as you can see our babies even better!


No, Heather, you are wrong. I am not referring to you at all in regards to hiding. It's the members that "prompt" me to replying to the non-stop weight and size threads that you guys start, not me. The first size thread after I came here was started by a Mod, actually. Then a few others were started by other members, and it took off from there. They always start after I post several pics of The Wee's, or people just openly ask in my threads what they weigh, etc. I give their weights, and because they seem much smaller than many of the others that people post the same weights, it makes people curious. I do not manipulate any of my photos, no more than you do. There have been a few that have tried various things to make their pups look smaller, but I am not one of them. I have numerous pics here!!! So many that none of us could even count. Cropped, not cropped, distant, up close, probably pics of them standing on their heads. I also have videos. It's not my fault that people are drawn to The Wee's. Not only do I get questions here on the board, openly, but countless PM's about their size. I've even got more than one PM from Kristi regarding my Chi's sizes, and help with gauging sizes. Anyway, there are members here that do "hide" behind the scenes. They PM me about these size and weight threads (including about your dogs), and ask me to reply. I don't know everything about size, I don't know everything about anything. But I can help with size and weight topics, and if that offends you guys, then it will just have to offend you. There is way to much false info. provided here about weight and size, and some members want Chi's within standard, not 10 lb. Chi's. Nothing wrong wth that. But you can't tell someone that if they get a 2 lb. Chi at 8 and 10 weeks old, that their Chi is going to end up 4 lbs. That is HIGHLY unlikely. The members here watch many of these "smaller" Chi's grow from little puppies, to larger adult Chi's. Pictures do help gauge size, whether you guys say they do or not. We can agree to disagree on that. Let everyone else form their own opinion on it. It's not hard to see that we have Chi's here that weigh 3 lbs., that one could be half the size of the other. With one or two pictures, that would be hard to tell, but after seeing enough, it's just obvious. That is quite confusing to many. My problem is that you guys think I'm the only one that feels this way. I'm not! There are others here that do, they just won't come out and say anything. And a few are just down right two faced about it! They PM me all this crap, then I post, and they are no where to be found. I post what I know to be correct, just like you guys do. Let the other members form their opinion based on all the info., not just on mine, yours, Kristi's, or whomever. If we are going to start saying "I" have a weight obsession, you guys better add a few others in there as well, including yourself. I don't delete my comments. There have been a very few that I've deleted, just because I felt things got off topic, and ruined someone's whole thread. I have over 10,000 posts, and have deleted a handful. Not because I wouldn't say what I posted to whomever wanted to know my feelings on it. I have NEVER been mean or rude to anyone here. Far less crass about things than you and Kristi. That is not just my opinion, but that is also shared by several other members. 

You have also been in on the "that dog looks bigger." You didn't start your Chi board career here. So bottom line is we have all been guilty of saying and thinking that some people post false weights. It doesn't mean we dis-like the person, it just means that is our opinion. You guys have just taken it to another level. I have never been rude to yall, just stated my research and opinion just like yall have. It's you guys that post the stupid lil condescending remarks, and stir this kind of crap up. And of course, it has nothing to do with me. Pfffffft! This starts every time I come back, unless these are just y’alls normal antics. You guys just need to learn to post what you believe to be correct/true, and let well enough alone.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

God, I hope my Chi's arent 20Ibs!!otherwise Im probably alot more overweight then I thought!!LOL

Adam is 3yrs and 6Ibs
Heidi is 2yrs and 6Ibs (although I think she'd look better at 5Ib TBH)
Hannah is 3yrs and 12Ibs (which is on the larger side even for a Chiweenie)


I dont know about the breeding pool in the UK but I have one apple and one deer and they are both just as cute as each other!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> You know, the thing is...it's not about YOU, T. You have offended people here in the past with your comments about size. You comment about size any chance you get, whether you realize it or not, and you are not always right. My joking comment about my chis all weighing 20 lbs has ZERO to do with YOU and EVERYTHING to do with the fact that size doesn't matter all that much at all. But of course, anything I say MUST be, cuz you're that important in my life...lol. No...nope and no. You need to realize you are not all knowing about size, and understand if you act that way, people aren't going to always love ya, agree with you or hail you as all knowing--because whether you believe it or not, you can come across that way. If you didn't come across that way, there would be no issue. You even have posted your OWN weight here on the forum in the past, its obviously an obsession for you. Newer members won't remember all your size antics but the ones who have been her for awhile do and will. Just accept not everyone is going to agree with you and also accept you might not be right, like the REST of the world does, and you will be sooo much happier. I know, I'm the jerk now, but, someone had to say it, and you already don't like me so hey, might as well be me


Kristi, if we are going to start with people being offended, then you better add a whole list to people that you and your clan offend regularly. Because there are MANY. Doesn't matter what topic it was/is about. I'm not the only one that comments on size, add yourself in that one too, as well as Heather (and others). You guys keep pointing these fingers, but you are just as guilty. And as I said, I have missed so many of the size threads, and one of the ever so wonderful members here makes sure that it's brought to my attention every single time. And asks me to go reply. Because they feel that I have something worthy enough to add that will help. Sorry that offends you so much. You have PM'ed me about my dogs sizes and weights, and even asked about who their breeders where. I still have that PM as well. You also PM'ed me about size help when you were looking for a female to show, or breed, or whatever. Just a few months back. If I'm so wrong, then you wouldn’t have chosen to ask my opinion. None of us are always right about anything. There have been a few times we've had puppies here that new members post and we feel they are hydro, come to find out they are healthy. It's just one of those things about being human. I don't know everything, and neither do you. Sometime looking in the mirror helps. : ) And actually, you guys do find much of your time to talk about me, either that, or some of your friends lie. Which isn't surprising. :lol: Because they are the very ones that have prompted me to help educate you guys on size. You are preaching to the choir, so to speak. You don’t know everything about size either. A picture speaks a thousand words. But you guys are always telling members that pics tell them nothing. They do. Not just one or two pics, but after so many, yes, you can get a good idea of size. Of course all of our pics make our Chi's look bigger, but it gives a reference. You are the Queen of "all knowing," so we should start a club. :lol: Difference is that I don’t become rude about my opinion, you call names, and become nasty when people don't agree with you. It's all beside the point, though. 

Yes, I have posted my weight. Want to know it again? :lol: It was to do with size stuff, like others have posted the sizes of whomever is holding the dog, etc. Is there something wrong with me sharing my weight if it fits in the topic? Does my weight bother you too? As for weight obsession, you can add yourself in there right along with a few others. Maybe not your own weight, but your dogs. Go back through your posts and see how many times you post your dogs weights, and then go through mine and see how many times I post my dogs weights. Sometime it helps to see things from different angles. 

This board doesn't have any barring on my happiness, Kristi, so again, you are preaching to the choir. ; )

And BTW, I don't dislike you. Just don't agree with you much.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

flippedstars said:


> You know, the thing is...it's not about YOU, T. You have offended people here in the past with your comments about size. You comment about size any chance you get, whether you realize it or not, and you are not always right. My joking comment about my chis all weighing 20 lbs has ZERO to do with YOU and EVERYTHING to do with the fact that size doesn't matter all that much at all. But of course, anything I say MUST be, cuz you're that important in my life...lol. No...nope and no. You need to realize you are not all knowing about size, and understand if you act that way, people aren't going to always love ya, agree with you or hail you as all knowing--because whether you believe it or not, you can come across that way. If you didn't come across that way, there would be no issue. You even have posted your OWN weight here on the forum in the past, its obviously an obsession for you. Newer members won't remember all your size antics but the ones who have been her for awhile do and will. Just accept not everyone is going to agree with you and also accept you might not be right, like the REST of the world does, and you will be sooo much happier. I know, I'm the jerk now, but, someone had to say it, and you already don't like me so hey, might as well be me


:hello1: :hello1: :hello1:

I totally agree!

I'm more of a lurker on here than a poster, and I cringe whenever I see a thread about size because I KNOW T has a running tally on who has the smallest chi. I'm so sick of how the smallest equals the best. I just don't understand the obsession with size- it's really pathetic.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I know this has nothing to do with me. I do understand that. I just cannot help but comment.

Who in the world is immature enough to "prompt" a feud by sending PM's? That is the most ridiculous (I am not saying that it is not true), it is just ridiculous that there are people here who would do that. 
I should let people know straight away NEVER to send me a message in a covert or prompting style. I am no one's monkey and will not be a puppet. I will also call out anyone who does that because, again, I do not think that way nor live out my life that way. Glad that no one has done this to me thus far!

In terms of weight, I really do not care who's sweet babies weigh what. I really see your point, though, in people saying that they have a 4 pound dog that clearly is 6-8 pounds. That is confusing for new people and those of us trying to gauge a healthy weight for our pups.

I am a plus sized girl. A 1x. I should really have more pics taken of me with the girls. It would make one of us look smaller than actual size. In fact, I should start carrying them around more. They will make me look more svelte! haha!!

This is JUST a forum (a forum that I like and respect). We all really need to get over ourselves. There are things in this life MUCH more serious and worthy of our fervor.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> Kristi, if we are going to start with people being offended, then you better add a whole list to people that you and your clan offend regularly. Because there are MANY. Doesn't matter what topic it was/is about. I'm not the only one that comments on size, add yourself in that one too, as well as Heather (and others). You guys keep pointing these fingers, but you are just as guilty. And as I said, I have missed so many of the size threads, and one of the ever so wonderful members here makes sure that it's brought to my attention every single time. And asks me to go reply. Because they feel that I have something worthy enough to add that will help. Sorry that offends you so much. You have PM'ed me about my dogs sizes and weights, and even asked about who their breeders where. I still have that PM as well. You also PM'ed me about size help when you were looking for a female to show, or breed, or whatever. Just a few months back. If I'm so wrong, then you wouldn’t have chosen to ask my opinion. None of us are always right about anything. There have been a few times we've had puppies here that new members post and we feel they are hydro, come to find out they are healthy. It's just one of those things about being human. I don't know everything, and neither do you. Sometime looking in the mirror helps. : ) And actually, you guys do find much of your time to talk about me, either that, or some of your friends lie. Which isn't surprising. :lol: Because they are the very ones that have prompted me to help educate you guys on size. You are preaching to the choir, so to speak. You don’t know everything about size either. A picture speaks a thousand words. But you guys are always telling members that pics tell them nothing. They do. Not just one or two pics, but after so many, yes, you can get a good idea of size. Of course all of our pics make our Chi's look bigger, but it gives a reference. You are the Queen of "all knowing," so we should start a club. :lol: Difference is that I don’t become rude about my opinion, you call names, and become nasty when people don't agree with you. It's all beside the point, though.
> 
> Yes, I have posted my weight. Want to know it again? :lol: It was to do with size stuff, like others have posted the sizes of whomever is holding the dog, etc. Is there something wrong with me sharing my weight if it fits in the topic? Does my weight bother you too? As for weight obsession, you can add yourself in there right along with a few others. Maybe not your own weight, but your dogs. Go back through your posts and see how many times you post your dogs weights, and then go through mine and see how many times I post my dogs weights. Sometime it helps to see things from different angles.
> 
> ...


Mmhmm and when were those PM's? well over a year ago, when I was still learning. I too, thought you had some valid opinion to share, and that you might be right, but then I started noticing maybe not...that you just THOUGHT you knew. 

I don't think you realize, or will realize...the difference between the posts YOU have made about size, and the posts other people have made. I don't have a problem with my dog's weighs, only when people imply I'm lying, and only one person has ever done that  The difference is, rarely, recently, have I placed any emphasis on size, yet, every time you come back, there you are on the size threads. I've outgrown it lol. I've realized people can't tell no matter what they claim, size, or how big a dog will be, etc. MANY people when they first start having chihuahuas have questions about size, and of course, you would tend to think the person that ALWAYS has an opinion might have some validity, right? I'm certainly not denying ever asking you questions, lol. Nope, not at all. I'd certainly never ask your opinion now, which means the advice I got wasn't so golden, was it?

When I, or my "clan" as you call them (who no longer come to this board because of people like you), offend people, it's because they are breeding their dog and shouldn't be, or feeding their dog pedigree, leaving the dog alone out in the yard, or something WORTH possibly offending someone about. Weight isn't. Period. There ARE important things to have strong opinions on, but weight is not one of them. For every person I've offended there are 5 or 6 who have become good friends. Part of why I don't often come to this board anymore is because here, you are not allowed to give real opinions, unless it includes pooping out butterflies or praising back yard breeders. Neither are my cup of tea ha. There are plenty of other places to discuss the reality of dog ownership and decisions made in it, and stuff like this just confirms to me how silly this board can be at times.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Girls....Please. I think this thread has gotten way off track.


----------

